# Sand



## koontzman (Nov 9, 2009)

I saw this post on Craiglist about sand. What do you think of it?

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/yrk/zip/1430196113.html

Crushed Limestone (duferin/langstaff/concord)
Date: 2009-10-20, 4:36PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected]

I have 20 tons of free, beautiful, dry, yellow crushed limestone. It is new and is simply surplus to our operation.

This sand cost us $150/ton, but will give it to you for free. It is currently in super sacs (2000-3000 lbs bags). The sac is yours for free too ($50 value).

We will not deliver it. You must have a vehicle capable of holding 2000+ pounds in one load. We will load this for you with a forklift.

You must pick it up during working hours (8:30 to 5:00) Monday-> Friday - unless you want to take all 20 tons in one load.

You can have any or all of it - as long as you take full bag quantities.

We also have many tons of concrete sand, bunker sand and a very fine beach-like sand. All sand is new, clean and unused.

When you reply to this note, please be specific about what you want, how much you want and if you are capable of taking 2000lbs or more at a time.


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 16, 2009)

Good deal if you were a landscape contractor


----------



## koontzman (Nov 9, 2009)

*what's wrong with ...*

what's wrong with

"bunker sand and a very fine beach-like sand"?


----------

